# TC et 2 réseaux wifi à partir de la même box



## RayD (7 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour

Je suis un gros newbie en réseau alors pardonnez mes questions surement stupides.

Je dispose d'une LiveBox (dans mon salon) qui fait office de routeur ethernet et émet en wifi n. J'ai branché dans une pièce un peu éloignée (en ethernet à la livebox) une Time Capsule. Dans cette pièce se trouve le mac branché en ethernet à la TC en ethernet. Dans cette pièce je capte assez mal le wifi (pas de besoin a priori pour le mac, mais utile pour mes iphone/ipad). 

J'ai alors essayé d'étendre le réseau sans fil de la box avec la TC. Ca ne fonctionnait pas et j'ai lu dans ce forum que l'extension ne pouvait se faire qu'entre deux borne Apple. 

J'ai donc créer un autre réseau sans fil depuis la time capsule. La TC m'a dit qu'il fallait que je passe en mode pont (au lieu de routeur). Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ce que cela signifie (et les inconvénients éventuels), mais j'ai donc un second réseau. 

J'ai lu qu'on pouvait donner le même nom de réseau wifi aux deux. Est ce que cela peut perturber le réseau ou le fonctionnement des périphériques branchée en wifi ? Y a t'il un intérêt quelconque ?

Enfin, concernant les options d'accès sans fil de la TC, on peut cocher "Nom de réseau 5 Ghz". Cette option signifie t'elle simplement que le réseau 5 Ghz aura un nom différent ou permet elle de forcer le passage par 5ghz ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,



RayD a dit:


> J'ai alors essayé d'étendre le réseau sans fil de la box avec la TC. Ca ne fonctionnait pas et j'ai lu dans ce forum que l'extension ne pouvait se faire qu'entre deux borne Apple.


C'est exact, et ce n'est pas la configuration dont tu as besoin, puisque tu as un câble Ethernet entre la Livebox et la TC.



RayD a dit:


> J'ai donc créer un autre réseau sans fil depuis la time capsule. La TC m'a dit qu'il fallait que je passe en mode pont (au lieu de routeur). Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ce que cela signifie (et les inconvénients éventuels), mais j'ai donc un second réseau.


C'est la bonne configuration.
La fonction de routage est assurée par la Livebox, la distribution d'adresses IP aussi (serveur DHCP), donc la TC n'est pas le routeur du réseau, et ne distribue pas d'adresse IP, c'est le mode "pont".
Elle se comporte comme un switch Ethernet + un point d'accès wifi (+ un disque dur).
Inconvénients éventuels : aucun.



RayD a dit:


> J'ai lu qu'on pouvait donner le même nom de réseau wifi aux deux. Est ce que cela peut perturber le réseau ou le fonctionnement des périphériques branchée en wifi ? Y a t'il un intérêt quelconque ?


Le plus simple est de créer un "réseau d'itinérance" (roaming network), c'est à dire un réseau "unique", tout client wifi se connectant automatiquement au point d'accès qu'il reçoit le mieux.

Il faut respecter 4 conditions impérativement :
- même SSID (nom du réseau wifi)
- même sécurité (WPA2)
- même mot de passe
- canaux wifi différents (*)

Attention si une des 3 premières conditions n'est pas respectée, ce n'est pas un réseau d'itinérance, c'est à dire qu'un client wifi ne changera de point d'accès que s'il perd complètement l'autre réseau, ou si l'utilisateur désactive/réactive le wifi après s'être déplacé.

(*) soit en mettant Box et TC sur canal auto, soit, très préférable, en fixant manuellement des canaux différents et sans recouvrement (par ex. 1-6, ou 6-13)



RayD a dit:


> Enfin, concernant les options d'accès sans fil de la TC, on peut cocher "Nom de réseau 5 Ghz". Cette option signifie t'elle simplement que le réseau 5 Ghz aura un nom différent ou permet elle de forcer le passage par 5ghz ?


Le réseau 5 GHz aura un autre SSID, et on peut obliger le client (si c'est un Mac) à s'y connecter en priorité en glissant le SSID-5GHZ au dessus du SSID (2,4GHz) dans Préférences Système/Avancé, liste des réseaux.

Attention si on utilise le réseau 5GHz de la TC dans sa pièce, il n'y aura pas de "roaming" (connection automatique à l'autre point d'accès) lors du retour dans le salon (Livebox).

Si le client capte bien la TC dans le salon, ce n'est pas un problème.
Mais, le 5GHz a moins de portée que le 2,4 GHz.
Il faut tester, car tout ça dépend de la configuration des lieux, du nombre et de la nature des murs, etc...


----------



## RayD (7 Octobre 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide et très détaillée.

Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir réussi à faire le roaming network, car le débit est encore médiocre (en tout cas je n'accroche pas le 5 ghz). J'ai un doute sur le choix de la sécurité: ma livebox me propose : 
- wep (bon ça j'évite)
- wpa psk/tkip
- wpa2 psk/aes
- wpa/wpa2 mixed

La TC me propose
- wpa/wpa2 Personnel
- wpa2 personnel
et idem en entreprise

Le wpa2 personnel correspond il au wpa2 psk/aes et 
idem entre wpa/wpa2 personnel et mixed ?

Sinon, en admettant que cela fonctionne, quel est l'avantage de ce roaming network (donc avec é canaux différents) par rapport à 2 réseaux wifi distincs. Dans ce dernier cas j'arrivais en effet à vérifier l'accès au 5 ghz (au moins à portée de la TC). Y a t'il des avantages/inconvénients vis à vis de la stabilité du réseau ou de la consommation d'énergie lié au fait qu'on bascule sans arrêt d'un réseau à l'autre par rapport au roaming ?

En tout cas un grand merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2014)

RayD a dit:


> J'ai un doute sur le choix de la sécurité: ma livebox me propose :
> - wep (bon ça j'évite)
> - wpa psk/tkip
> - *wpa2 psk/aes*
> ...


Oui, les choix à faire sont en gras.



RayD a dit:


> Sinon, en admettant que cela fonctionne, quel est l'avantage de ce roaming network (donc avec 2 canaux différents) par rapport à 2 réseaux wifi distincts.


L'intérêt du roaming (en 2,4 GHz) c'est que c'est "transparent" pour l'utilisateur : il y a un seul réseau (SSID), deux points d'accès (PA) wifi (Livebox et TC), le client wifi qui se déplace dans la maison se connecte automatiquement au point d'accès qui a le signal le plus fort pour lui.

L'utilisateur n'a pas besoin d'intervenir pour choisir l'un ou l'autre des points d'accès.

S'il y a 2 réseaux distincts (SSID différents), l'utilisateur doit manuellement changer de réseau lorsqu'il change de pièce, car le client wifi ne passe d'un PA à l'autre QUE s'il a perdu totalement le signal de l'autre.
Autrement dit, si la LB et la TC créent 2 réseaux différents, que tu te connectes à la TC dans sa pièce, puis que tu passes dans le salon, le client restera connecté à la TC parce qu'il la capte encore, mais le débit sera pourri car il la capte mal.
Pour retrouver un bon débit, tu devras soit changer manuellement de réseau, soit désactiver/réactiver le wifi pour que le client se connecte à la LB.

Le "roaming network" évite cela.

Pour faire en sorte que le roaming fonctionne aussi avec le 5GHz, essaye ceci : 
Donne au réseau 5GHz le même nom que le réseau 2,4GHz (tu peux).
Je dois dire que je ne sais pas si ça marche, j'ai une Extrême avec 5GHz, il faudrait que je teste.



RayD a dit:


> Y a t'il des avantages/inconvénients vis à vis de la stabilité du réseau ou de la consommation d'énergie lié au fait qu'on bascule sans arrêt d'un réseau à l'autre par rapport au roaming ?


Pas d'inconvénient majeur, mais ce n'est pas pratique.

Concernant la conso d'énergie, je n'ai pas de référence à citer, mais on peut imaginer qu'un client consomme moins quand il est connecté à un PA proche qu'il reçoit bien, plutôt qu'à un client éloigné qu'il reçoit mal.


----------



## RayD (8 Octobre 2014)

Parfait, tout fonctionne à merveille. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide et tes conseils clairs et avisés !


----------

